# 489 family sponsor visa - 7th September 2015 EOI invitation



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

Hi All,


Can people put information , if they have got invitation on 7th September 2015 for 489 family sponsor visa.

Put Occupation , submitted EOI date and points that have claimed.


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

AKBh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Can people put information , if they have got invitation on 7th September 2015 for 489 family sponsor visa.
> ...


Hey there,

I have applied for 489 (FS) on 3-07-2015. In this site candidates are very less who applied under 489 (FS) visa. For further details see my signature.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

Waiting for invitation 

Skilled - Subclass - 489(FS) | Victoria |Electronics Engineer - 233411

EOI Submitted: 09-07-2015 (60 points)
EOI Invitation: XX-XX-2015


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

AKBh said:


> Waiting for invitation
> 
> Skilled - Subclass - 489(FS) | Victoria |Electronics Engineer - 233411
> 
> ...



Invitations to 489(FS) is very less.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I have applied for 489 (FS) on 3-07-2015. In this site candidates are very less who applied under 489 (FS) visa. For further details see my signature.


Have you got invitation on 9th October 2015 round ?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

@AKbh no I did not get EOI on 9th Oct. What about you?


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

Nope, I haven't got it either.. BTW, how many points did u claimed ?


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

OnlyAustralia said:


> @AKbh no I did not get EOI on 9th Oct. What about you?


Have you got invitation on October round ?


----------



## protocol (Apr 24, 2013)

Hi all,

I do have submitted my EOI with FS on 11OCT 2015 with 65 points, any idea after how many months i will get the initation


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Hi
I m also waiting for fs489 invitation.
My occupation is general accountant. 
Eoi submitted 13/10, claiming 70 points.
Will I get invitation? Because my occupation is pro-rata. 
Can anyone pls answer?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

@protocol: I applied my EOI in July and still waiting. It is very difficult to predict when they will release Invitations for 489 (FS) visa.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

protocol said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I do have submitted my EOI with FS on 11OCT 2015 with 65 points, any idea after how many months i will get the initation


I recommend if you have 65 points then better to go for 190 visa, which is direct PR and take less time to get invitation


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Hi
> I m also waiting for fs489 invitation.
> My occupation is general accountant.
> Eoi submitted 13/10, claiming 70 points.
> ...


Go for 190 or 189 Visa as they are faster and take less time to be get invited


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

AKBh said:


> makapaka said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks AHBk
Yes, I applied for 189 in May and for 190 in August, but I don't think I can get either of it. 
Just wondering to know if skillselect invite 489 fs in my occupation accountant general.


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone get invitation for 489 in this forum?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Does anyone get invitation for 489 in this forum?


No dear.


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

I am a PR. My sis is an accountant and have only 55 points for 189, 65 points for 489 and 60 points for 190. 

Visa 189 is definitely out even if she manages to get IELTS band 8 and get extra 10 points, making total 65 points for 189. That's because the recent cut off points for accountants are 70 sadly. Wonder anyone get 489 FS invite.


----------



## AKBh (Aug 5, 2015)

DylanAung said:


> I am a PR. My sis is an accountant and have only 55 points for 189, 65 points for 489 and 60 points for 190.
> 
> Visa 189 is definitely out even if she manages to get IELTS band 8 and get extra 10 points, making total 65 points for 189. That's because the recent cut off points for accountants are 70 sadly. Wonder anyone get 489 FS invite.


Priority of the 189 is first, then if there are any place left for particular occupation, then 489 invitation will be given, that is what DIBP has written on their website,so I think 190 can be better option in this situation.


----------



## DylanAung (Oct 30, 2015)

AKBh said:


> Priority of the 189 is first, then if there are any place left for particular occupation, then 489 invitation will be given, that is what DIBP has written on their website,so I think 190 can be better option in this situation.


Thank you


----------



## udaya111 (Oct 9, 2015)

*Invite ?*

Hi,

Any one received an invite ? according to the DIBP records no one has received invites for 489FS after June 22nd for 60 points. There seems to be a huge backlog.:confused2:


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

Even I dnt receive invitation. They will send invitations to 489 FS only when they clear 189 visa que.


----------



## gurminder_grewal (Jul 25, 2015)

I got ITA on 20 Nov 2015, EOI 489 FS submitted 9 Oct 2015 with 65 points. )


----------



## pradyush (Oct 30, 2015)

gurminder_grewal said:


> I got ITA on 20 Nov 2015, EOI 489 FS submitted 9 Oct 2015 with 65 points. )


What is ur occupation ?


----------



## makapaka (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone got invitation?


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

DylanAung said:


> I am a PR. My sis is an accountant and have only 55 points for 189, 65 points for 489 and 60 points for 190.
> 
> Visa 189 is definitely out even if she manages to get IELTS band 8 and get extra 10 points, making total 65 points for 189. That's because the recent cut off points for accountants are 70 sadly. Wonder anyone get 489 FS invite.


my situation is same with your sister.
How is she? did she managed to get ielts 8?


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

udaya111 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any one received an invite ? according to the DIBP records no one has received invites for 489FS after June 22nd for 60 points. There seems to be a huge backlog.:confused2:


Where do you see that? i cant seem to find that information on DIBP website. hehe


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

I am also waiting but nt received invitation yet.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Seems higher points cleared for 489 FS. I'm not sure 60 points got good chance unless the occupation is really low on ceiling . Guys might have to wait till July when 16/17 commences . 
I'm in the same shoes too. Let's be hopeful and steadfast .


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Seems higher points cleared for 489 FS. I'm not sure 60 points got good chance unless the occupation is really low on ceiling . Guys might have to wait till July when 16/17 commences .
> I'm in the same shoes too. Let's be hopeful and steadfast .


Even I have the same impression. it may be they send some invitations in last month-june or july. When did u applied ur invitation?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

I just submitted 2/3/2016. My assessment took 6 months by VETASSES .So I guess I'm used to the waiting . The end will justify the means .


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

i submitted EOI 65 points for accountant 489 FS 1 feb

but i guess i wont be invited soon because it is "accounting"


----------



## gagan.28 (Jul 16, 2015)

I submitted EOI for subclass 489 on Feb 27 with 65 points (including 10 from State) for system analyst . Any idea how much time it can take for Invitation?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Upgraded my EOI for subclass 489 to 70 points for anzsco 234112. Hopefully something should drop in a couple of rounds. Any idea when the next round comes up?


----------



## Zhiguan (Jul 1, 2016)

Stormbaby said:


> i submitted EOI 65 points for accountant 489 FS 1 feb
> 
> but i guess i wont be invited soon because it is "accounting"


Hi, have you get the invitation yet?


----------



## Zhiguan (Jul 1, 2016)

OnlyAustralia said:


> I am also waiting but nt received invitation yet.


Hi, have you get the invitation yet?


----------



## OnlyAustralia (May 17, 2015)

makapaka said:


> Hi
> I m also waiting for fs489 invitation.
> My occupation is general accountant.
> Eoi submitted 13/10, claiming 70 points.
> ...




Invitations to PRO-Rata are very less in 489 FS. If I give you a decent advice, try to crack PTE with 65 marks in each and save your time. I am waiting from last year for this visa invitation and I have not get it till now. My occupation also falls in Pro-Rata.


----------



## Salman2080 (May 21, 2016)

I have applied for 489fs with 65 points under engineering technologist on 04 june 2016, when i will get invitation. Plz advise me


----------



## raseen1978 (Nov 25, 2013)

Its very rare any occupation to get an invite for 489 FS, best thing is to try for 190, there are 5000+ FS EOIs are pending and virtually its impossible to get an invite any sooner, though got invited it may take up to an year to get visa


----------

